# Get Free Sun OpenSolaris CD



## gary4gar (Sep 16, 2008)

> Sun is giving away OpenSolaris Live CD For FREE! .It even covers the media & shipping charges. you will get CD delivered at your doorstep with 2-5weeks of ordering. best part is you don't have to pay a single penny for this.OpenSolaris 2008.05 for x86 is available to use free of charge.



Dig - Get Free Sun OpenSolaris CD


----------



## Garbage (Sep 16, 2008)

hmm... already got 2 CDs. 

Any way, thanks for the information.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 16, 2008)

Ordering now!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 16, 2008)

Gr8.. Apart from being free disc, its a live cd..


----------



## casanova (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks. Ordering


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
Ordered


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
Ordering.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow. Thanks a lot. Was pondering for days if have to download it off Sun.


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 16, 2008)

i ve got it but the live cd is not working in my system..
 the installer is ok., working..
is there any fault of open solaris?
belenix is working


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 30, 2008)

i've got the cd today, not used it till now............
it has no fancy packaging but i got the cd in good condition


----------



## Garbage (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats good... Try it...


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ its not for desktop and Pentium users right ? who own 32 bit platoform PCs


----------



## sam_1710 (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow.. thanks for the info.. Ordering rightaway..


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 30, 2008)

Already posted on this forum before. 
Ordered twice , but didn't get any. Same was the case with Oracle unbreakable linux.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 30, 2008)

Ordered 
I just LOVE official artwork-ed CDs of distros


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I just LOVE official artwork-ed CDs of distros


Me too.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 30, 2008)

Tried it and installed it on the system in July.. a big irony that it doesn't has OpenOffice.Org as SUN is behind this office suite..


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ how is it as compared to Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.0.4 ? Plz tell in detail regd points like user frndliness,softwares n drivers available etc

Its the same as Ubuntu I beleive ..nothing new .... 
Read here *rohandhruva.blogspot.com/2008/05/opensolaris-200805-review.html


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 30, 2008)

have many of these, given at our college seminars by SVPs ! Sun's Valuable Professionals ! LOL ! I mean Sun Student partners... there are no SVPs  !!


----------



## Sathish (Sep 30, 2008)

I am really dont know about OPen Solaris..

anybody have a thread to OpenSolaris..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 30, 2008)

Betruger said:


> I am really dont know about OPen Solaris..
> 
> anybody have a thread to OpenSolaris..


you don't know about OpenSolaris ? Then this disc is not for you.


----------



## Sathish (Sep 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Then this disc is not for you.


 
Hey.. thats right. i really dont want this disc..
i think. you didnt understand my question..
i want to know about opensolaris.. so i have called others for some threads relating to Open solaris..
do you know..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 30, 2008)

Betruger said:


> Hey.. thats right. i really dont want this disc..
> i think. you didnt understand my question..
> i want to know about opensolaris.. so i have called others for some threads relating to Open solaris..
> do you know..


Its an advanced server grade operating system made by Sun Microsystems. Its one of the most advanced OSes out there, and has this very cool file system called ZFS. It doesn't have enough software for desktop use, and thats its main drawback. However, its an awssome server.


----------



## Sathish (Sep 30, 2008)

oh.. is there any site/ebook/ to learn basic opensolaris..


anyhow.. thanks for quick reply...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 30, 2008)

*www.sun.com/software/solaris/
*opensolaris.org/os/


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 30, 2008)

Is there a KDE version, excuse the noobness butis KDE even available for openSolaris?
What are the other DE options?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 1, 2008)

wow!! gr8...thanx for the info. 

am ordering right away.....this will be my first try on Opensolaris


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 1, 2008)

thnx fr sharing.........


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for shring.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 1, 2008)

Desktop New linux users: 
Stay away from SunSolaris..Its not much use for Desktop


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 1, 2008)

hehe yeah
many people don't know solaris !
came before Linux.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 1, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Desktop New linux users:
> Stay away from SunSolaris..Its not much use for Desktop


Yep, Solaris is used on Servers.
Bsnl servers run on Solaris


----------



## New (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## casanova (Oct 5, 2008)

I got my cd on monday. That was within 2 weeks.

But Solaris as a server rocks and it can be useful for people who work on solaris servers.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2008)

I got a mail stating that the CD was dispatched on 30/9/2008 from United States first class mail service. Any idea when can I expect it to be delivered to Bangalore ?


----------



## Ph4x0r (Oct 5, 2008)

I got mine within 2 weeks.. sometime in june.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 5, 2008)

carp, don't ask for DVDs unless you really use it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2008)

Are there any benchmarks for capabilities of Solaris as a server ? I want to see how it performs against FreeBSD, Debian-GNU/Linux, Gentoo/Linux and Slackware, which are the other server OSes.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 5, 2008)

AFAIK, Solaris servers are also very stable. At least compared to Windows


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2008)

Garbage said:


> AFAIK, Solaris servers are also very stable. At least compared to Windows


Compared to windows even macintosh is stable. But I asked compared to FreeBSD, Debian, Gentoo and Slackware.


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Oct 5, 2008)

link :

Sun is giving away OpenSolaris Live CD For *FREE! *.It even covers the media & shipping charges. you will get CD delivered at your doorstep with 2-5weeks of ordering. best part is you don't have to pay a single penny for this.OpenSolaris 2008.05 for x86 is available to use free of charge.
The OpenSolaris 2008.05 Live CD makes it simple to boot to a fully functional desktop environment, including Firebox and Thunderbird, without the need to install onto your system. After familiarizing yourself with the OpenSolaris environment, you can then choose to install it onto your disk. Once installed, you can connect to the OpenSolaris Package Repository to install additional software at OpenSolaris.org.​*Order Form - Request for Free CD*
The Free CD will be shipped via United States First Class mail and could take 2-5weeks before it reaches you so if you want it fast then download it from OpenSolaris - Download Page.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 5, 2008)

Got mine a few days ago.
Have to try it, but busy in exams.


----------



## casanova (Oct 6, 2008)

I got mine on Monday within 2 weeks. The packaging was pathetic but thankfully that didn't damage the disc.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 6, 2008)

Pearl Groupz said:


> link :
> 
> Sun is giving away OpenSolaris Live CD For *FREE! *.It even covers the media & shipping charges. you will get CD delivered at your doorstep with 2-5weeks of ordering. best part is you don't have to pay a single penny for this.OpenSolaris 2008.05 for x86 is available to use free of charge.The OpenSolaris 2008.05 Live CD makes it simple to boot to a fully functional desktop environment, including Firebox and Thunderbird, without the need to install onto your system. After familiarizing yourself with the OpenSolaris environment, you can then choose to install it onto your disk. Once installed, you can connect to the OpenSolaris Package Repository to install additional software at OpenSolaris.org.​*Order Form - Request for Free CD*
> The Free CD will be shipped via United States First Class mail and could take 2-5weeks before it reaches you so if you want it fast then download it from OpenSolaris - Download Page.


err... WHY did you copy Gary's blog post here ?


----------



## roshan1236a (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey i got the DVD in jan this year...even i got the netbeans DVD...it was also free


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 6, 2008)

^^It would be for solaris developer edition.


----------



## hullap (Oct 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Compared to windows even macintosh is stable. But I asked compared to FreeBSD, Debian, Gentoo and Slackware.



arch ftw 



kumarmohit said:


> Is there a KDE version, excuse the noobness butis KDE even available for openSolaris?
> What are the other DE options?



everything is a 
./configure
make
make install 
away


----------



## mobilogist (Oct 7, 2008)

thanx for sharing bro.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 15, 2008)

sry 4 dely, but me got mine on 10/10/2008.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 15, 2008)

^^I too got on the same date in my third attempt.


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 19, 2008)

just received  yesterday! taking a long time to load in ma laptop


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 19, 2008)

^^Be happy that at least it's loading. It's not working in my PC.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2008)

Got it daybefore yesterday , checked it with my laptop , Display was detected properly and drivers loaded but no ethernet or  Wifi drivers worked with it  .. have to check it on my computer on my next reboot. root account is not enabled by default.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2008)

It makes little or no point in getting OpenSolaris when Solaris itself is opensource and free IMO. Whats the difference ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

screenshot guys ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> It makes little or no point in getting OpenSolaris when Solaris itself is opensource and free IMO. Whats the difference ?


OpenSolaris comes as a LiveCD and main audiance is new guys wanting to try our solaris , where as Solaris is for intermediate to advanced users as well as enterprise users.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> screenshot guys ?


*www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?os=opensolaris


----------



## pugalenthi_i (May 12, 2009)

Ordered..Thanks.....


----------



## ThakurNP (May 18, 2009)

2 months passed not got yet...
lets give second chance...


----------



## ico (May 20, 2009)

haha, I had ordered around October and still didn't get.


----------



## Coool (May 20, 2009)

^ Niaaaaa


----------



## ThinkFree (May 20, 2009)

I got the latest release within 2 weeks of ordering


----------

